# Palio Cutter? Xikar Cutter? Colibri Cutter? Other?



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Gifting my brother a nice cutter for Christmas.

Which cutter would you pick for about $20 to $50 bucks??

Palio?

Xikar?

Colibri?

Vector?

Lotus?

Zino?

Other?


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

I use the xikar xi1. I was considering the Palio but I just kinda like the way the xikars look. They both give a quality cut and you really can't go wrong either way.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Palio or Xikar. Both are fantastic. I'm partial to my Xikar Xi3 Carbon Fiber cutter. It's amazing.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I've had extensive use out of both my Xikar xi1 & Palio. The Xikar has been sent in twice now though I've been using it much longer than the Palio. The Palio, as of recently needs to be sent in. Xikar has an awesome lifetime warranty. Just send it in w/ a letter and they'll shoot you a refurb or brand new unit immediately. I've heard mixed results about Palio and since I haven't actually gone through the process I can't comment. What I can say is that I absolutely love both cutters. Both are awesome cutters that work great but both are not w/o fault. Assuming I have a good experience sending my Palio in I'd strongly suggest that you can't go wrong with either a Xikar xi1, xi3 or Palio.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

A Palio, Xikar "V" cut. and a punch is all you will ever need


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I love my Palio cuts first time every-time!


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I love my Xikar Xi. Cuts great, and stays closed when carried in your pocket.


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm a Xikar fan. I have their entry level XI2 cutter. It's weight and heft give a really good cut and I really low the leverage you get from their "Mantis" shape. I can put pressure down on it for a swift, strong cut better then a traditional cutter style.

Now having said that I don't think I can really see myself buying anything other then their lowest cost cutter since I don't see where any real benefit in performance. Some of them look gorgeous, but that's about it.

And I do have a couple of no name generic guillotine cutters stashed in my glovebox and a few other places so I don't carry my Xikar around and risk losing it.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Palio and DuPont lighter... The combination of BOSS'S worldwide!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

So Im caught between the Xikar and the Palio. Both are good and are liked. Both seem to have good warantees.

Decisions...Decisions lol

BTW Jason Ill stick with my trusty Ronson JetLite. Ill use that money that would be spent on a DuPont to buy more cigars. Maybe one day a DuPont would come into the picture, just maybe :smoke2:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Palio, Palio, and Palio. If that fails, return it for a brand new Palio. (they have a lifetime guarantee.) :tu


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the answers!! 8)

Anybody know the cheapest place to buy the Xikar Xi2??

Cheapest Ive found is $25.99 from Xikar, XI2 Cutter, Noir Black and basic shipping is $7.95.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

cuban crafters perfect cutter. IMHO you cant beat this cutter. it cuts the right amount each time. there is no guessing on how much you need to cut. lifetime warranty as well.
oh and it cuts torpedo sticks too


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Xikar Xi3 Titanium and its sharp as all get out. Had a problem with the spring, sent it back and came back good as new
I have a Xikar 007 punch, its sharp, but my no-name $15 metal punch from the B&M is way sharper

I've used Palio and were just as good as my Xikar, if not a tab bit sharper
I've used the Xikar V-cut and they are the best of all the v-cutters I've used by far.

I have a Colibri goutine and its sharp, but cuts off. It leaves a ledge on the head where the two blades dont match well. 

I'd go with a Xikar or Palio


----------



## user8172735 (Nov 27, 2012)

My true preferences lay with the Cuban Crafters Perfecto. I believe they have a patent on that design and it really makes a perfect cut, every time. The problem is that I ordered from them about 8 months ago. They charged my card but never shipped it. I tried contacting them via email and phone numerous times; emails went unreturned, and phone saw me repeatedly placed on indefinite hold. I had to issue a chargeback via my credit card company 4 months after the fact; never got my cutters.

During that fiasco, I was gifted a Xikar Xi3 Redwood and I haven't looked back. The cut is perfect, even if you do have to think about it (unlike the patented CC cutter), but it's very, very reliable, and has a lifetime warranty. I know you said $50 as an upper limit, but I'd recommend springing for the Xi3 (I think they MSRP at $80).


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

user8172735 said:


> My true preferences lay with the Cuban Crafters Perfecto. I believe they have a patent on that design and it really makes a perfect cut, every time. The problem is that I ordered from them about 8 months ago. They charged my card but never shipped it. I tried contacting them via email and phone numerous times; emails went unreturned, and phone saw me repeatedly placed on indefinite hold. I had to issue a chargeback via my credit card company 4 months after the fact; never got my cutters.
> 
> During that fiasco, I was gifted a Xikar Xi3 Redwood and I haven't looked back. The cut is perfect, even if you do have to think about it (unlike the patented CC cutter), but it's very, very reliable, and has a lifetime warranty. I know you said $50 as an upper limit, but I'd recommend springing for the Xi3 (I think they MSRP at $80).


sorry to hear what happen. i am local to cuban crafters so i have never ordered online threw them. just walk in an purchase what i want


----------



## BenMGP (Nov 27, 2012)

user8172735 said:


> My true preferences lay with the Cuban Crafters Perfecto. I believe they have a patent on that design and it really makes a perfect cut, every time. The problem is that I ordered from them about 8 months ago. They charged my card but never shipped it. I tried contacting them via email and phone numerous times; emails went unreturned, and phone saw me repeatedly placed on indefinite hold. I had to issue a chargeback via my credit card company 4 months after the fact; never got my cutters.
> 
> During that fiasco, I was gifted a Xikar Xi3 Redwood and I haven't looked back. The cut is perfect, even if you do have to think about it (unlike the patented CC cutter), but it's very, very reliable, and has a lifetime warranty. I know you said $50 as an upper limit, but I'd recommend springing for the Xi3 (I think they MSRP at $80).


Ordered mine via Amazon over the weekend. Just came in right now. Looks great. Can't wait to test drive it tonight!


----------



## MisterWolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a Xikar Xi2, two Colibri Grips, and a Colibri Slice. Of them all, the Xikar is my favorite by a wide margin.
The Colibri slice has a wider ring, but I have had better experience with my Xikar. I have to give Colibri their props for customer care as I had an issue with the first Slice that I bought and when I notified them of the issue they sent me a replacement. Maybe just that I have learned to work my Xikar better (it has been back to Xikar once for sharpening) but that is the cutter I use 90% of the time. And they keep showing up at good prices on Cbid and some of the online sellers.

Mr Wolf


----------



## Grrrrr609 (Nov 30, 2012)

Palio is my fav. Ive broken springs in 3 xicars. Yes it is replaced. But my palio ive used longer and never an issue. My 2 cents.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Xikar Vx V cutter!


----------



## Mike Mike (Apr 15, 2012)

I have the Palio, Xikar xi3 black titanium and Xikar ultra slim...all great cutters but I prefer the Palio for smaller ring and the ultra slim for the larger.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Palio. Better, sharper steel. I have a very pretty Xikar in Zebra wood, but I think the Palios cut better.


----------



## franky6767 (Nov 28, 2012)

Good info...I need to buy me a good one. My 2.99 three year old one is pretty much had it lol.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Get one of each!


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Haha... I love carbon fiber as well. Very nice!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a palio and 2 Xikar Xi1's. Haven't touched the Xikars in months.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a Palio and Xikar...I use the Palio more as it's just easier to use (compared to making sure the xikar blades hit the cigar simultaneously) and I like the cut.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I have both the xikar and the palio. Xikar is incredibly hard to get a reliable cut. If you don't use it just right it will leave a ridge in the middle and you can even pinch your hand. Yes I have done this numerous times and it sucks. The benefit of the xikar is its very sharp and the warranty is second to none and in many cases you can just exchange it in the store depending on where you buy it. It will not "explode" the cap off the cigar it just falls off nicely. But there is the learning curve. 

The palio cuts like a dream. Very easy and perfectly straight cuts every time. It isn't as attractive though as the xikar and it tends to explode the cap off the cigar and makes a mess. The B&M stores are at least supposed to exchange these with no questions asked. That being said I have been through two already. I prefer this cutter but I did not like the way the first one cut. The second worked flawlessly but I had a construction fail after I tried to cut an overly dry and hard cigar. The B&M exchanged the first one right away. I dealt with the company via email for the second and they sent a replacement for me right away. I was embarrassed to go back to the B&M to exchange it a second time  I didn't want to push my luck. 

Now the last one I got seemed to be made this year and it works even better than the previous! It is like cutting through butter. The tear drop design of the xikar is a nice novelty and more fun to snap it open but it is the cut that matters. The palio cuts so perfect every time that I even enjoy the smoothness of the cut on my tongue as I am a perfectionist and enjoy that I made a good cut if that makes sense . 

I have actually used the CC perfect cutter and I had the newer one with the circle type holes for the fingers. It absolutely sucked. I even exchanged it and it still sucked. I heard the D shaped one is sharper and I think that one has better cutting abilities but I never owned that one. 

The xikar zx ultraslim is expensive but may rival the Palio. I am currently looking into this one but every time I use the Palio I can't justify buying another expensive cutter!

Hope this helps.


----------



## BenMGP (Nov 27, 2012)

TJB said:


> I have both the xikar and the palio. Xikar is incredibly hard to get a reliable cut. If you don't use it just right it will leave a ridge in the middle and you can even pinch your hand. Yes I have done this numerous times and it sucks. The benefit of the xikar is its very sharp and the warranty is second to none and in many cases you can just exchange it in the store depending on where you buy it. It will not "explode" the cap off the cigar it just falls off nicely. But there is the learning curve.
> 
> The palio cuts like a dream. Very easy and perfectly straight cuts every time. It isn't as attractive though as the xikar and it tends to explode the cap off the cigar and makes a mess. The B&M stores are at least supposed to exchange these with no questions asked. That being said I have been through two already. I prefer this cutter but I did not like the way the first one cut. The second worked flawlessly but I had a construction fail after I tried to cut an overly dry and hard cigar. The B&M exchanged the first one right away. I dealt with the company via email for the second and they sent a replacement for me right away. I was embarrassed to go back to the B&M to exchange it a second time  I didn't want to push my luck.
> 
> ...


I have my eye on a Palio cutter, but have been using the CC cutter with no issues that I am aware of. Can you expand a bit more as to why it "sucked"?


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

i have both and like both........your good with either


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone know where to find the best price on the Palio online?


----------



## BenMGP (Nov 27, 2012)

$42.70 at Amazon


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

C Bid. I paid less than $30 for my Palio.


----------



## BenMGP (Nov 27, 2012)

yellowv said:


> C Bid. I paid less than $30 for my Palio.


Nice. Though discovering C bid has really taken a toll on my wallet!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Deadhead Dave said:


> Anyone know where to find the best price on the Palio online?


X2 on CBID ... Got mine for like $26 if I recall right (and that was the carbon fiber model)

I had the Xikar and though it cut well the Palio was just a better cutter, seemed to slice like butter and the feel when cutting is more precise and normal than cutting with the Xikar palming it.

I sold my Xikar to pay for the Palio ... haven't needed anything since.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

I ended up getting the Xikar Xi1 from eBay for exaclt $25.50!!!

Quite a steal if you ask me, these things run like $50 to $60 bucks.


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Avoid Calibri, picked one up for $10.....not worth that even. Prefer a generic plastic cutter over it. At least the investment was minimal. Going with a Palio next.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

BenMGP said:


> I have my eye on a Palio cutter, but have been using the CC cutter with no issues that I am aware of. Can you expand a bit more as to why it "sucked"?


Sure thing. I found the blades on the cc could not compare to the Palio. Also I had to put a lot of pressure to get through the cigar and I had more issues with splitting. Plus the cuts were far from "perfect." The pressure I had to put made my fingers slip and it just wasn't comfortable at all. I had the aluminum version. I heard this one is not as good as the "d" grip older model.

The Palio is very comfortable and there is zero play in the blades unlike the Xikar and the CC. Also i get perfect cuts almost every time. Also it hard to line up the cigar on the xikar compared to the palio which is thinner. Can't go wrong with he Palio. Hardly any pressure to get thru it really cuts like butter.

Most people in this hobby buy a bunch of the different models just for the heck of it. Might as well get both probably will anyways .


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

I have Xikars and Palio's, but if I had to pick just one it would be the Xikar, and then round it out with a punch cutter.


----------



## BenMGP (Nov 27, 2012)

TJB said:


> Sure thing. I found the blades on the cc could not compare to the Palio. Also I had to put a lot of pressure to get through the cigar and I had more issues with splitting. Plus the cuts were far from "perfect." The pressure I had to put made my fingers slip and it just wasn't comfortable at all. I had the aluminum version. I heard this one is not as good as the "d" grip older model.
> 
> The Palio is very comfortable and there is zero play in the blades unlike the Xikar and the CC. Also i get perfect cuts almost every time. Also it hard to line up the cigar on the xikar compared to the palio which is thinner. Can't go wrong with he Palio. Hardly any pressure to get thru it really cuts like butter.
> 
> Most people in this hobby buy a bunch of the different models just for the heck of it. Might as well get both probably will anyways .


Thanks sir. I think i am ready to pull the trigger on a Palio.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Sarge said:


> I've had extensive use out of both my Xikar xi1 & Palio. The Xikar has been sent in twice now though I've been using it much longer than the Palio. The Palio, as of recently needs to be sent in. Xikar has an awesome lifetime warranty. Just send it in w/ a letter and they'll shoot you a refurb or brand new unit immediately. I've heard mixed results about Palio and since I haven't actually gone through the process I can't comment. What I can say is that I absolutely love both cutters. Both are awesome cutters that work great but both are not w/o fault. Assuming I have a good experience sending my Palio in I'd strongly suggest that you can't go wrong with either a *Xikar xi1, xi3 or Palio*.


You left out the xi2. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

BenMGP said:


> Thanks sir. I think i am ready to pull the trigger on a Palio.


You are welcome. By the way. Tonight I bought a D grip style CC perfect and it is A LOT better than the "O" grip one. It's 15 bucks online but I bought it tonight and cut a 1964 Padron. Effortless cut but left a very slight unevenness in the cut compared to the Palio (left a slight ridge in the middle but I'm being picky here it's almost not noticeable.). However still very smooth like cutting thru butter cut and razor sharp like the Palio. Very acceptable. Have to give the edge to the Palio but it is close I have to say. It was nice to not have the cap explode and make a mess . I'd def recommend this cutter as well. If money is tight to with the CC. If you want perfection go with the Palio. I'd say the reviewers are correct and avoid the new CC perfect cutter and stick with older D grip.


----------

